# Any hope of saving old EHD recorded programs?



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi,

My 722 died so I got a replacement DVR from Dish. If I try to watch any of the shows from the EHD I get a message saying that they were recorded using a different receiver and I will need to format the drive if I want to continue.

Is there any way of getting the new 722 to recognize these shows as I have a several drives worth recorded or are they all lost?

Thanks.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought that was one of the points of the EHD, to be able to play amongst vip receivers...


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Your EHD should work with the new receiver with no re-formatting of the drives. I've only done one 622 swap and the EHDs worked on the replacement one just fine. I would start a tech chat with them or call tech support but don't take a quick "you'll have to reformat your HD" answer if that's what you get, keep at it until they find a fix for it. Perhaps re-sending the enable EHD "hit" to the 722 will resolve it, I'm assuming you've tried hard resets of the new 722 with no luck?


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

I have tried a hard reset but to no avail. I'll see what Dish has to say and see about giving the DVR a 'hit'.

Thanks.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I had to call to have the re-hit my receiver once for this reason. It worked fine and I didn't lose any EHD programs, so yours should be fine too.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

mikepd said:


> I have tried a hard reset but to no avail. I'll see what Dish has to say and see about giving the DVR a 'hit'.
> 
> Thanks.


A hit should fix the problem. Feel free to send me a PM if you still need a hit sent


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi Matt,

PM sent.

Thanks.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The issue become widespread ... Perhaps Mods could include THE solution to FAQ.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

A 'hit' did the job. Since we may upgrade to the Hopper/Joey setup, it's nice to know that I can still keep my stored shows even if I no longer need external drives due to the Hopper's 2TB drive.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

